# where to buy heat press in vancouver, Canada



## LucyMao (Apr 20, 2011)

I am going to buy a 15*15 heat press in Vancouver. Does anyone know where to buy? 
or online, shipping to Vancouver? 

Thanks for any advise


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Try Joto. Heat Presses | Joto. Bringing Images To Life


----------



## LucyMao (Apr 20, 2011)

Thanks, but joto heat press are too expensive for me

only under $500


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Starline Pacific


----------

